# Need a bit of advice with Domain Hosting



## Karegian (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, let me first explain what I need.

This isn't just for me, it's a group that has been created (not furry...more of a social group, for people who don't get out much) and we need to create a website.

I can create the website, but what I need is somewhere to host it.  

What we need is this:
A host that allows for account creation, and login (meaning users can create their own accounts and use a login each time they visit the site).  But non members will still be able to view limited information.

Email addresses that members get once they create an account.

A "chat room" would be an added bonus, but we can sort one out on a seperate host if need be.

It will have frames, and multiple web pages...plus a forum which will be seperately hosted.

I would also want to create the website from home, or from the group PC, so would need to be able to just upload the site to the host, and have it run from there.

I've never really looked into domain hosting before, so any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated.

I am looking around and have seen some hosts that seem to be good, but don't offer everything we need.

Anyhoo, thanks for your time.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 28, 2008)

Ah ha, you live in the uk, if you need a semi social type host try heart internet ( http://www.heartinternet.co.uk/hosting-h.shtml )

I hosted with them for about 2 years and they are relativly good at it, they do allow instant installation of forum software such as eblah Which i highly recommend.

They have a good range of packages and the prices aren't too bad...

I would advise that you email them with a general enquiry about you site and see if they will allow it.

If no then theres always

Fasthosts.co.uk
1and1.co.uk


You really need a unlimited bandwidth package if you going to do a social networking type frame....

Hope this helps.

-Furcity


----------



## Karegian (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool, thanks.

Only just been able to browse the site quickly, and have emailed them for information, and with the needs of our group.

From a quick view, it seems they offer free hosting as well, which would greatly suit the group as we are just getting going...

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 28, 2008)

that's ok..

The free hosting is ok but there are a few limitations on it.....

the Starter package would be the ideal one for you though.... very cheap and a decent amount of webspace and bandwidth...


----------



## Karegian (Aug 28, 2008)

Hehe, I told them what the group would need, and the guy responded with a suggestion for the Home Pro version...

Anyhoo, as I'm not the one paying for it, I'll have to keep looking and get some more hosts for the group to look at.

But this one does look quite good.


----------



## Pi (Aug 28, 2008)

Hosts aren't going to make a login function for you. That is fully on the side of "your problem".


----------



## Karegian (Aug 28, 2008)

Pi said:


> Hosts aren't going to make a login function for you. That is fully on the side of "your problem".


 
Apparently this one does...but only on the Home Pro version.

It aint really a neccessity however...more a luxury.


----------



## Pi (Aug 28, 2008)

Karegian said:


> Apparently this one does...but only on the Home Pro version.
> 
> It aint really a neccessity however...more a luxury.



Oh, you want a host to help you untar Drupal or some shit. Right.


----------

